# Not new to this, but still struggles



## kpopkermie509 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been told by my doctors that my situation was very odd when it comes to IBS since it appeard when I was so young. I still remember the night and even what I was dreaming about when my first IBS attack occurred when I was only 7 years old. When my parents finally realized that something was wrong, they took me to the doctor. I moved around a lot as a child all the way up to middle school. This meant multiple doctors that for years either told me that there was nothing wrong with me or that I was faking it to get attention. Now as a small child that was extremely hurtful that an adult thought that I was causing something so painful just to gain attention.

Fast forward to my sophomore year of high school. After having dealt with this unknown problem for so many years someone finally had a label for what it was, IBS. Now this meant nothing at the time since it was more of a "we can't find anything else wrong, so this must be it" diagnosis. The doctor I had (who has since retired) told my parents that there were some medications I could be put on that may help, but there was honestly nothing they could do since not much was known about IBS at the time. We returned a year later (after many failed medication attempts) to see if there were any alternatives, to which the doctor told my mother that nothing would change the way my IBS was affecting me. So for another year we just dealt with it.

As a freshman in college we decided to go a different route and visit a dietitian, whom put me on the FODMAP diet to see if I had any triggers when it came time to add the foods back in. Success! We finally discovered that not only do I have IBS but I'm also gluten sensitive. We tried putting me on a gluten free diet many times only for it to fail miserably. It was very hard to stick to a gluten free diet when there was next to nothing available when I was in a house where gluten filled foods were a staple in every meal.

Fast forward once more three more years to about two months ago. At this point I had been eating a half gluten free diet for a while now. It wasn't until I had three horrible IBS attacks all within two weeks (which was very unusual for me) that I finally realized that I needed to switch to a fully gluten free diet. While I have been on this diet I have only had small and very spread out attacks.

I still however have many problems while dealing with my IBS. For one I have IBS that is VERY sensitive to stress. Unfortunately for me I don't deal well with stress at all and I am studying in college and dealing with one of the most stressful times/careers ever, so that part is a lot of fun...Another thing I'm dealing with is the separation I put between myself and other people. For example I have a friend that invited me to her bridal shower, but of course after years of having to find ways around things so that I didn't have to face my IBS problems, I told her I couldn't go. She had planned to go wine tasting (which I can't have due to it being an irritant for me) and then out to eat (which was also out of the question since I couldn't eat anything where they were going).

I know that I should be happy that my IBS is mostly under control now, but I honestly wonder if its worth it sometimes. Not many people understand why I can't go out with them, or why I have to be extremely picky about where I sit so I have easy access to the bathrooms, or why I have to have such a complicated order.

One thing I am very thankful for is the support I receive from my mom and older brother. They are both very thoughtful about my dietary needs and don't complain when I only have a handful of restaurants that I can eat at, or when I need to special order something. They both are more than okay with eating/making meals that they know I can have as well. Honestly without them I doubt I would have this much control over my IBS as I do.


----------



## Dolphin97 (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel your pain! My friends might mean well but they annoy me so much when they ask questions about the food I ask for in restaurants


----------



## Dolphin97 (Dec 17, 2015)

I find it easier to stay at home and avoid possible embarrassment I would risk if socializing. I like going places with my family because they totally understand my needs - If your family was going wine tasting and for a meal would you not go? or would you tag along just for their company because you know they'd understand your needs?


----------



## Dolphin97 (Dec 17, 2015)

I think opening up as much as possible to people who are respectful is the best thing. I f you have a friend you trust, tell them about your health issues


----------

